# Shedding coat



## Gillian79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello just after a bit of advice and to see if any of you have experienced this. Maggie is 10 months old now and for the past month she has been shedding quite excessively hair is everywhere finding big clumps like cotton wool, I'm taking her the vets later but just wanted to know if anyone else has experienced this? She is an F1 English Cockapoo and is definitely more on the poodle side we picked her for that reason.

thanks


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Bang on cue really. From about 8 months to 1 year they lose their puppy fur. Because they shed like other dogs the fur often gets stuck and mats with the coat. Sounds like Maggie is lucky and shedding the matted fur. She may need a jolly good groom to help the rest of the matted fur come away, often a trip to the groomers is required.

Once this phase has passed the fur should settle down, although because they are not a shedding bred you will have to keep on top of the grooming to stop the fur from matting underneath.


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

I am so relieved to hear this! Look at Chip's legs - I don't know how he will turn out, we're losing clumps of hair too everywhere!!!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Charlie is shedding too but he is only 5 months old!!! Although its not clumps but single hairs, often spotted after I've come home from work and my black trousers are covered!


----------

